# All About Google Chrome: Links, Secrets, Tips-n-Tricks, Themes, etc.



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 4, 2008)

*www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/images/logo_sm.jpg

Hello everyone

I'm starting this thread so that we can have a single place to share everything regarding to this new web browser from Google as sharing these things in the "Technology News" section will not be a good idea.

In this topic, you can share tips-n-tricks, themes, secrets, anything related to Chrome, which you think will be useful for all members. 

So here are a few things which I would like to share:

*Chrome Download Link

Chrome Offline Installer (FULL)

Chrome Portable Version (No Need to Install)

Chrome Secret "About" Pages and Easter Egg

Use Chrome in Linux using WINE

Create and Install Custom Themes in Chrome
*


----------



## Garbage (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice... Thanks...


----------



## casanova (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for the links Vishal.


----------



## ray|raven (Sep 5, 2008)

Latest Snapshots : *build.chromium.org/buildbot/snapshots/chromium-rel-xp/


----------



## aswinandaswin (Sep 5, 2008)

Thank you very much dude


----------



## R2K (Sep 5, 2008)

cool...thanks


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks...*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/23.png


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 5, 2008)

tanku vishalji


----------



## nvidia (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks VG.. Some of those about pages are good.


----------



## New (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice idea Vis(hal Gup)ta.. Here is my share
*Chrome Keyboard Shortcuts*


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 5, 2008)

Welcome guys. Here is another tutorial for creating and installing custom themes in Chrome:

Create and Install Custom Themes in Chrome


----------



## skippednote (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanx mr.vista


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Sep 5, 2008)

Thnx VG ! ~


----------



## coolpcguy (Sep 5, 2008)

*techie-buzz.com/collections/ultimate-list-of-tips-and-tricks-for-google-chrome.html

THE ultimate list. Includes warts and all.

also: *www.blogsdna.com/828/seven-hidden-configuration-pages-of-google-chrome-browser.htm


----------



## New (Sep 5, 2008)

Ooops!! I am late...VG already posted a tut..Anyways, here is mine..
*Create or Modify Google Chrome theme in Vista or XP*


----------



## karnivore (Sep 5, 2008)

Looks good, pretty fast....BUT, no ad blocking.

Back to Firefox....till ad blocking on Chrome is possible.


----------



## New (Sep 5, 2008)

I think Google will not introduce ad blocking as they will loose big bucks through adsense!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 6, 2008)

Great work VG!!!!
@new- LOL


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 6, 2008)

anything like adblock plus for chrome?


----------



## New (Sep 6, 2008)

^^Chrome Adblocker


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 7, 2008)

Here's something from my side.
*shishir007.wordpress.com/category/software/google-chrome/

Google Chrome review, keyboard shortcuts and adding custom themes.


----------



## Anom (Sep 9, 2008)

Google Chrome Themes

Google Chrome Theme Manager


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 15, 2008)

Make Google Chrome work in Windows 2000/2k


----------



## Akshay (Nov 21, 2008)

themes will finally put a little life in chrome...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 21, 2008)

Anyone knows how to enable WYSIWYG editing in chrome for vBulletin forums ?
For example, our own forum. In the post reply section (advanced), its supposed to be possible to see formatting as you type.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 21, 2008)

^^That's not possible in Chrome AFAIK.

@ax3- I think the 425 KB installer is the online installer, i.e, it D/Ls the required files from the net to the HDD. The 8 MB installer is the full offline installer AFAIK.


----------



## hahahari (Nov 22, 2008)

Nice


----------

